# Legal Requirement For Internal Fence Within Compound.



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got off the phone with my wife, and apparently her brother has scared off a crew of workers she hired to put up a chain link fence around the perimeter of our property. Actually, the new chain link fence would have run along just two edges of our property, as the other two sides of our property are abutting the exterior wall surrounding the entire compound where we live.

To help explain things more clearly, my wife, her sister, and her older brother all have houses within the same communal compound, which was originally built by their parents, decades ago. Also, at some point during the 1980s, my father-in-law had the compound sub-divided into plots for each of his children, and gave each of them a deed to their plot. 

Today, there are three houses within the compound, none of the houses are really close to one another, and we all share a common roadway in and out of the compound.

My wife is concerned about her brother's dogs coming onto our property, harassing her dog, urinating and defecating on our patio, and she is also worried about being bitten by on of her brother's dogs. So, as a result, my wife decided to put up a small chain link fence around the edge of our property to keep the dogs out. 

So, according to what she told me, her brother came over there and started babbling about the need for a building permit before the chain link fence could be put, and as I said, the workers got nervous and left without doing the job. 

My understanding is that an internal fence within the boundaries of the main compound wall doesn't require a permit? We all have small fences around gardens, sheds, and parking areas, and no permits were required when those fences were being built? I can understand a permit being required for a hollow block wall surrounding the entire compound, but it doesn't make sense that a small fence would be required within the compound itself.

I've looked at the National Building Code, and it seems vague on this subject.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If a permit is required an inquiry with the barangay should sort it out. If the plot is legally subdivided I can't see there being a problem, to me it sounds like the brother trying to lean on her perhaps thinking he has a stronger claim and fencing would weaken it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Just got off the phone with my wife, and apparently her brother has scared off a crew of workers she hired to put up a chain link fence around the perimeter of our property. Actually, the new chain link fence would have run along just two edges of our property, as the other two sides of our property are abutting the exterior wall surrounding the entire compound where we live.
> 
> To help explain things more clearly, my wife, her sister, and her older brother all have houses within the same communal compound, which was originally built by their parents, decades ago. Also, at some point during the 1980s, my father-in-law had the compound sub-divided into plots for each of his children, and gave each of them a deed to their plot.
> 
> ...


As long as you have property divisions, there should be a Land Office in your Municipality that measures this and has or can measure and make a copy.

Something similar happened within our compound and this office had the measurements of everyone's area. The guy wanted us to cough up 7000 pesos for a copy Lol... And we weren't the ones having the land measured it was a spot the family had sold but they had measured into our area, taking some of our land. Anyway he noticed we weren't going to pay anything, heck we're squatters so for a copy he asked 1000 pesos he was hungry and none if the family members gave him anything, they also didn't want a copy so we paid the 1000 and have the plots measured out.

Surveying is another gray area full of Shinanigans, so it's best to put up a wall once things are determined and money spent.

Brother In-law still still at it I see, he sure is a jilted busy body.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> As long as you have property divisions, there should be a Land Office in your Municipality that measures this and has or can measure and make a copy.
> 
> Something similar happened within our compound and this office had the measurements of everyone's area. The guy wanted us to cough up 7000 pesos for a copy Lol... And we weren't the ones having the land measured it was a spot the family had sold but they had measured into our area, taking some of our land. Anyway he noticed we weren't going to pay anything, heck we're squatters so for a copy he asked 1000 pesos he was hungry and none if the family members gave him anything, they also didn't want a copy so we paid the 1000 and have the plots measured out.
> 
> ...


Well, we have a survey indicating where the property lines are located, no one is disputing that part of things, but I think my brother-in-law is blowing smoke regarding the need for a building permit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As it's a legal boundary, wether is inside a compound or not it doesn't hurt to dot the t's and cross the i's. Then the brother in law can blow as much smoke as he likes.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

It's best for her to inquire at her "local" Municipal Engineering Office who issues fence permits because each municipality has their own rules/enforcement. Bring her survey & other documents relating to the property. Until she does, she can search on YouTube to get an idea what some other locations require. Tell her search - How to get a fence permit in Philippines on YouTube, they explain in Tagalog.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cost is around 4k - 5k pesos. Video is in ? Philippine Language unsure of which in Lapu Lapu City, Cebu.

How to get a fencing permit Philippines YouTube


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW! What a mess in the mortar joints in the block wall showing on youtube on how to get a building permit for a fence. I saw that kind of quality in workmanship when I lived there. I have been to several countries and so many are like this.

When I lived in tagum city I watch a 2 story house being built a block from me. I never saw a transit level or a flat level on the job site. When they were digging the footers they never shot the corners with a transit level. I never saw the finish house so I hope it was level. hahahaha

I know for a fact how they work there. I had internet installed in my apartment. They ran the wires down the middle of my wall crooked. they didn't even have a tape measure. I got my tape measure out and made them do it right. 

I can't imagine how the fence will look when they get done with it.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> WOW! What a mess in the mortar joints in the block wall showing on youtube on how to get a building permit for a fence. I saw that kind of quality in workmanship when I lived there. I have been to several countries and so many are like this.
> 
> When I lived in tagum city I watch a 2 story house being built a block from me. I never saw a transit level or a flat level on the job site. When they were digging the footers they never shot the corners with a transit level. I never saw the finish house so I hope it was level. hahahaha
> 
> ...


They commonly use a water level so you may not have recognised them using it. Also they use beam and pillar so the the hollow blocks are just non structural filler.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

You may be correct. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

> Art. Yes. Sure messuring - and often more common sence - are often needed more of in Phils.


E g the plummer, who put a pipe - instead of follow the wall between the start and end positions the owner told before he left - the plummer had put the pipe the shortest distance diagonal across the room in knee height 🤣 🤣 🤣 
And crazy done well contructions, long stories, which I have told before too.



Gary D said:


> They commonly use a water level so you may not have recognised them using it.


 I used such too when I made foundation myself for extention of my house in Sweden many years ago. I didnt bother to buy lazer, just used a half transparent water hose and it became leveled.


----------

